# Unexpected Bleeding



## Oregon Newbie (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, everyone...
This is driving me nuts, so I am pleading for help. I'm getting these bleeding edges on my paintings and I eed to know why.

Here's what I've done to get to this point...

Arches 140# cold press paper
Drew a pencil line drawing on the paper
wetted the paper and stretched it on gator board
masked the image area using Pebeo liquid mask

wet the entire paper and painted the background

removed the mask and pre-wet the underlay areas and then dropped in the underlay colors (the light blue in the pic)
prewet the sections of the image where the dark colors go

Now honestly, I've been VERY careful about pre-wetting for both the light blue and the dark blue. I've used a tiny brush as necessary in some cases to make certain the water stays within the lines. Except where the area has been pre-wetted inside the lines, the paper is DRY. 

I will confess that my eyes are getting old and I am having some trouble seeing, but I have been monitoring the pre-wetting process carefully to keep it inside the lines, and I still get this bleeding. 

If you can tell what I'm doing wrong, I would appreciate your help!

Many thanks!

Larry


----------



## Oregon Newbie (Jun 13, 2014)

*Sizing?*

So... I'm wondering if this could be a sizing issue... that I have somehow damaged or eliminated the sizing on my paper.

Any thoughts?

Larry


----------



## maria_tanish (Jun 14, 2020)

Though you were careful, I think it's because of any mistake during pre-wetting.


----------

